# Humanely disposing of unused or unwanted feeders



## ARACHNO-SMACK48

I have run into a problem. I have several hundred mealworms from a while back that I neglected to refrigerate. Alot of them are molting into beetles and its just a big sticky mess. I have no intention of feeding these to anything so what is a good way to dispose of them. I am trying to give them a somewhat painless death but if anyone has any ideas that would be great.

Also, would putting them in the freezer be a somewhat painless death? I am not trying to sound cruel or amateurish. I am an experienced keeper of exotic animals but have never really had to dispose of feeders that did not die on their own.


----------



## klawfran3

freezing them is a great way to end them, but what I would do would be to set up a mealworm farm involving some tupperware and just breed mealworms. its not too hard, and just takes a little time to sort out the babies. why waste perfectly good breedable beetles?


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48

Alright. I will wait for some other answers but unless I get any better ideas I guess that is my only option. I do not want to breed mealworms because they are not nearly as nutritious as superworms and I have little need for them. 

Also, I want to make it clear to anyone reading this thread that I am trying to do this in a way that is humane and I am doing this as a last resort. I have respect for the lives of living animals feeder or not.


----------



## The Snark

There is always going to be a debate over the humane death aspect. Your rough rule of thumb is only mammals suffer from brain functions that register heat and cold and a desire to be alleviated from the sensations. All other animals operate on a much more basic level that hands their neurological functions certain instructions per their genetic code. In addition to all that hogwash, exoskeletal animals don't have sophisticated peripheral nerves that inform the animal it is uncomfortable when overly hot or cold. IE, they don't know, are consciously aware, they are freezing to death.

Be all that as it may, you are welcome to borrow our dogthing. He will happily eat them, and the sawdust.


PS On a philosophical note. I've had to put down numerous animals over the years including several horses. It isn't a job taken lightly. (If it is some introspection may be in order). It also isn't a job I would foist off on somebody else. I clearly remember each humane killing I've done. Not with remorse but regret, which I feel is as it should be. We humans have the power over other animals and in the use of such power comes responsibility and respect - of the animal and of oneself. A part of the human condition. Awareness of the role we play on this planet, and our obligations to our fellow passengers.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48

I know what you mean. I think I am going to go the freezer route. It will be tough but hopefully they will not suffer. I have never really had to put anything down outside of bugs etc that were already injured or going to die in order to end their suffering and think that taking the life of any creature needs to be done humanely and respectfully.


----------



## Beary Strange

I don't know if you've already frozen them, but why not try taking them to a local herp shop or other collectors? Surely someone would happily take breedable darkling beetles and it's much better than wasting them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Forcep

Freezing is always a good way of disposing unwanted feeders or processing specimens. I don't see more cruelty in freezing than keeping them in crowded colonies, unintentionally starving them, shipping them in small boxes and throwing them to predators:unsure:


----------



## hamhock 74

You could feed it to the spiders around your house or kill them put it in a bird feeder.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Curious jay

I always feed off the excess mealworms etc off to native spiders, most can handle prey alot larger than themselves Tegenaria, Steatoda, Amaurobius genus are all more than happy to tackle prey larger than themselves, over there you also have Parasteatoda sp etc.... May also draw your interests on true spiders, very cool to keep.


----------



## Smokehound714

You'll need an army of about 6 fat bearded dragons to help you dispose of them


----------



## pyro fiend

heres what you do... you put them in a bin give me a price and send them here 

---------- Post added 05-14-2014 at 01:40 AM ----------




Smokehound714 said:


> You'll need an army of about 6 fat bearded dragons to help you dispose of them


 i disagree. my 2 leopard geckos put away mealies better then any of my beardies.. ig mine preferred a dubia over a hundred mealies XD


----------



## The Snark

pyro fiend said:


> heres what you do... you put them in a bin give me a price and send them here
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-14-2014 at 01:40 AM ----------
> 
> i disagree. my 2 leopard geckos put away mealies better then any of my beardies.. ig mine preferred a dubia over a hundred mealies XD


1 hefty Tookay and 90 seconds.


----------



## pyro fiend

The Snark said:


> 1 hefty Tookay and 90 seconds.


LOL kind of XDgota love a gekko gecko XD


----------



## Smokehound714

Send them to the LA bug fair 


 Ahahahahahaha


----------



## loganhopeless

I always throw unwanted crickets in with our chickens, almost more entertaining than a T! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## laurenkane

I have to agree that freezing them is the best option. Like others have said, their systems will shut down as the temp drops. They will basically be going into "hibernation mode" before they pass on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wabluska

Why don't you just donate them to the nearest petstore?


----------



## JeromeTabuzo

why not sell it to a pet store or just donate them? or maybe feed them to the birds?


----------



## Smokehound714

Mealworms make excellent live bait for bluegill and the occasional bass.  Very tough, can withstand nibbling bait-stealing fish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## khil

Freezing them is probably the best option you have unless you can do a CO2 Chamber. I bet you could even kill them faster by quickly and completely smashing their head and thorax in, that would kill them instantly without much suffering. I wouldn't worry too much about it though.



The Snark said:


> There is always going to be a debate over the humane death aspect.* Your rough rule of thumb is only mammals suffer from brain functions that register heat and cold and a desire to be alleviated from the sensations. All other animals operate on a much more basic level that hands their neurological functions certain instructions per their genetic code.* In addition to all that hogwash, exoskeletal animals don't have sophisticated peripheral nerves that inform the animal it is uncomfortable when overly hot or cold. IE, they don't know, are consciously aware, they are freezing to death.
> 
> Be all that as it may, you are welcome to borrow our dogthing. He will happily eat them, and the sawdust.
> 
> 
> PS On a philosophical note. I've had to put down numerous animals over the years including several horses. It isn't a job taken lightly. (If it is some introspection may be in order). It also isn't a job I would foist off on somebody else. I clearly remember each humane killing I've done. Not with remorse but regret, which I feel is as it should be. We humans have the power over other animals and in the use of such power comes responsibility and respect - of the animal and of oneself. A part of the human condition. Awareness of the role we play on this planet, and our obligations to our fellow passengers.


You can't be serious.


----------



## The Snark

Re khil: About what?


----------



## Necromion

Smokehound714 said:


> Mealworms make excellent live bait for bluegill and the occasional bass.  Very tough, can withstand nibbling bait-stealing fish.


being a fisherman i never contemplated this ever....  welp i just found another use for my mealy colony....


----------



## pyro fiend

Necromion said:


> being a fisherman i never contemplated this ever....  welp i just found another use for my mealy colony....


Oh yea. Supers and giant mealies work better for bass and carp imo  also people use silk worms calci worms horn worms (aka tobacco worms work great for catfish)  

i personally like to make dough and blood baits. I throw minis in the freezer ever now and then for dough bait  and in bloodbait i usually make 4 or 5 combos to bring(smaller batches ofcourse). But i throw large mealies in the blinder with the other ingredients and make a light blood bait (use more water to lock the flower instead if pure blood)  it give it a different smell.. 

Sent from my SCH-R530C using Tapatalk


----------



## bugmankeith

You can send them to people here if you want, website to donate insects to others. http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?263391-Website-to-receive-free-insects-and-spiders


----------



## Acro

Shoot, I'll take 'em.  Let me know how much shipping is (I'm sending you a PM right now).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anonymity82

A couple of hamsters will devour your mealworms. 


If you have any ponds where they don't frown on feeding the local wildlife you could feed the fish or turtles.


----------



## shamilt1

I second the use of CO2 if you have a large amount or it is impractical to freeze.  Have done so to get rid of mite issue in one of my gecko vivariums. However, will not kill eggs while freezing will. Had to read up on life cycle of mite and bomb two more times.  Worked for me and left the plants alone. See link below.

http://clubfauna.com/articles/amphibians/how-to-remove-unwanted-tiny-insects-from-a-vivarium/

You can also use soap bubbles to check the CO2 level in the chamber. As the tank fills up w/CO2, it will displace the air. Soap bubbles are around same density as air and will “rest” on the CO2. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tr72CHwpdH4


----------



## iamthegame06

i'll take them! lol


----------

